# How long till the prep laxative wear off



## Patrick_R (May 19, 2000)

I am going this morning for a barium enema. Two days before it was a liquid only diet. Yesterday was one bottle of Fleet Phospho soda in the morning and then a bottle of x-prep in the evening (that is the protocol on the sheet they gave me - oh yeah I drank lots of water as suggested). The thing is I am wondering how long it takes this laxative effect to wear off. I am still going to the can this morning (2 hrs till my test) - though it isn't very much anymore and basically clear.I am wondering if after this is over I am going to have to take an immodium to slow things down again.(my reason for getting this test was problems with diarrhea which actually sort of sorted themselves out by the beginning of Feb but since the test was booked I thought might as well get it checked out).


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I have a horrible time getting my body to calm down after a prep. I usually put my self back on the BRAT diet until things get better. It can take me several days.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I have a horrible time getting my body to calm down after a prep. I usually put my







self back on the BRAT diet until things get better. It can take me several days.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

the barium actually has a constipating effect... I was C for 1 1/2 weeks afterwards- I'm a C and D kinda girl! Hope it was fun!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

OH lord! I was sick for about a week after the prep ####. It took a week for me to stop having the D. It was bad D like the watery kind that you can't control like during the prep. Ok too much info I know, but it took me a week


----------

